# Introduction



## linksinachain (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi folks,

New to the site, but didn't think I was a newcomer to modelling until I started doing some surfing as of late! Turns out the hobby I found as a young teen has a lot more to it than I originally thought!

It wasn't until quite recently I reengaged the hobby and decided to start building based on functioning equipment, rather than the 'fresh off the factory floor' look. Hence, I am doing a lot of Googling as of late. It is exhausting.

Next investment is an airbrush (looking at the Testors kit complete w/pump) so I can try my luck with a new skill.

I found this site quite by accident, actually (not that I'm not glad to be here)... S4Simon's post wrt fibreoptic cockpits caught my eye whilst casually surfing. Now I have a Monogram F-18 that I am hoping to convert into a CF-18 as I'm just outside Cold Lake, AB and am exposed to them more often than most.

So, techniques like weathering and layering are still quite new to my vernacular - don't be surprised if I ask quite a few horrendous n00b questions here  

Well, no time like the present... Does anyone have any techniques for modding aircraft control surfaces? Say, for instance, I wanted to have drooping flaps and ailerons but didn't want to fork out the $175CDN the local hobby shop wants for the Hasegawa F-18?

Either way, happy to be here!

Cheers,
Craig
(linksinachain)


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Welcome Craig !!! Glad your here.. you will like this place ,the folks on here are great and very helpful ..Your in the right place and ask away about anything you may want to know or learn about :thumbsup: Jeff


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

WELCOME linksinachain, gladto have you aboard,
Bert


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Welcome,
Best board in town and not just for modelers. Check out the other forums and you might be surprised.  rr


----------

